# Need FLASH Tutors-Free ??



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey All,


I have project that needs some "flash" involved on it. Does any body know a good flash tutor site, ....like for free ?? I should have learned this years ago !! I know html, css, php....now I need to know ...Flash !!

Thanks in advance


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Any Body ???


----------



## Paul Zannucci (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.echoecho.com/flash.htm

The categories are rather broad, but I think that once you've worked your way through the "flash tweenings" section you should be in good shape.


----------

